# Bigger or smaller snowboard bag by preference? silly question sorry



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've got a 162 (I think) wheelie gig bag, that's what I'd go for if you can find that size. I fit 3 boards (one being a 162) 2 sets of bindings, 1 pair of boots, base layers and outwear in it. They're great bags and remain quite solid when packed up. There's more room than advertised, I'm sure I could fit a 165 board in mine, so the 166 would be more like 170 - meaning with only a 158 in it it may indeed get a little sloppy.


----------



## Slixter (Dec 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I've got a 162 (I think) wheelie gig bag, that's what I'd go for if you can find that size. I fit 3 boards (one being a 162) 2 sets of bindings, 1 pair of boots, base layers and outwear in it. They're great bags and remain quite solid when packed up. There's more room than advertised, I'm sure I could fit a 165 board in mine, so the 166 would be more like 170 - meaning with only a 158 in it it may indeed get a little sloppy.


+1 on this... I have a Burton wheelie bag size 166 cm and yes this is exactly how I use it.. it has a spot for boots with zipper pouch for goggles, socks, tools, lock etc. but I also pack my clothing in the ends... keeps the luggage minimal for travel.


----------



## VR4EVER (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't have a wheelie bag, but I think mine is like a 162 bag... I ride a 158 board. I love it, because I just use it as my suitcase. Works great!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd go for the shorter bag if you get one with wheels - which I recomnend when traveling. Carrying a bulky long 17kg board bag in metros n trains n airports is pita. My Dakine low roller 157 fits even 164 boards, no problem. Advantage is that the bag is nicely filled and longitudinal stiff i.e. nice to carry. A way longer bag than boards will have a kink when towing.

If you travwl by plane, you won't pack clothes anyway. And a gear filled 157 bag also already reaches a critical weight for air travel.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Sport tube series 3. Hard plastic case, wheels, handles galore. Works awsome.


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

neni said:


> If you travwl by plane, you won't pack clothes anyway. And a gear filled 157 bag also already reaches a critical weight for air travel.


Really? Maybe depends on how much clothing you want to put in there. I'm flying Air Canada soon, and a single 175 cm bag fits 2 boards with bindings and 2 pairs of boots - all under 20 kg. The limit with AC is 23 kg. I think I can definitely throw a few more things in there and still be under weight limit. Are the weight limits lower where you fly?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Liliana said:


> Really? Maybe depends on how much clothing you want to put in there. I'm flying Air Canada soon, and a single 175 cm bag fits 2 boards with bindings and 2 pairs of boots - all under 20 kg. The limit with AC is 23 kg. I think I can definitely throw a few more things in there and still be under weight limit. Are the weight limits lower where you fly?



yep... depends on the airline policy. My boardbag weights 17.5kg when I have it packed with 2 boards+binding (one solid, one splitboard), boots, skins, poles, probe n shovel. With that bag I payed 200$ with British, Alaska Airline, Delta, KLM... but the same bag was 400$ with Emirates cos their limit is 10kg.


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

400$ That is expensive for 7.5 kgs. Emirates flights to Canada, US or South America (at least flying from Spain) allow two free bags of 23 kg each in tourist class plus something like 120€ per additional bag. I think the 2x23kg allowance is the same for most of the airlines flying Spain-America. The problem may exist with the afteroceanic local flights...


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

neni said:


> yep... depends on the airline policy. My boardbag weights 17.5kg when I have it packed with 2 boards+binding (one solid, one splitboard), boots, skins, poles, probe n shovel. With that bag I payed 200$ with British, Alaska Airline, Delta, KLM... but the same bag was 400$ with Emirates cos their limit is 10kg.



That's insane! With both Air Canada and WestJet standard weight is 23 kg and it's $50 for 1st bag, $70 for 2nd, round trip. And 1st bag fee is easily waived if you have status or a relevant travel credit card. They run a promo in the wintertime where flights to Europe don't even count ski/snowboarding bags towards your baggage allowance.

Don't worry, we're just getting ripped off on base fare prices


----------

